# Plow needed Montgomery Co. Maryland



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

I need someone to plow a church parking lot in the northwestern part of Montgomery County Maryland. I am unable to plow this year due to knee surgery and need someone to handle this site for me. Last year during the blizzards, It took less then 30 minutes to plow the property. Will pay $75.00 everytime lot gets plowed (Lot gets plowed every2-4 inches).

Please contact me....

Thanks


----------



## kb350 (Oct 29, 2010)

hi. did you find some one to plow the lot yet?


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

I have not founf anyone yet


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

You know, I've been trying to discuss this location with you since you first posted about it but you fail to maintain some dialog on the job. What gives?


----------



## kb350 (Oct 29, 2010)

do you have any more info? location, size, i'm in the damascus, md . area. 
kyle 240-793-8802 you can call me if you want


----------

